# Panasonic Plasma TV no power on Tc-50px34



## timj6464 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a Panasonic TV plasma mdl TC-50PX34. My problem is no power on, no standby lite. Power supply does have STBY5V on pin six only. And no other voltages from or two PS or A1 board Main brd. Please refer to attachment file for pin layout.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi timj6464

Test the power mosfet its on a heat sink. Look at your power supply, check for burned out diodes, rectifiers/regulators. If its a switching power supply, look around the transformer should be a photo-coupler that switches on a transistor for the main supply to kick on giving power to the main board.

For better diagnostics please post a clear picture of the P/S motherboard.


----------

